# Lucky 13.....



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2007)

Alrighty fellas?

Just a short presentation here. My name is Jan and I'm a Swede that lives in sunny Glasgow on the tropical islands officially known as Great Britain.
Love history, military or not. Other interests are retro hot rods, kustoms, 50's-60's and some 70's cars, classic cars and motorcycles, trains, aviation as you aready know. Music: 50's-60's, some later stuff, blues and MOST OF ALL, ROCKABILLY!!! Also trying to get back into model building again after x amount of blue moons absence from the scene. Instead for just building the any models, I plan to build those,if possible,that was flown by pilots of Swedish heritage like Richard I. Bong, "Bud" Anderson (Old Crow), Fernald P. Anderson from VP-33 and others. Should be rather interesting me thinks. 
Could also be something with an interesting story to tell or a nice noseart. Anything from WWI to Vietnam....
Sorry fellas, need to leave, a couple of bogie at two a clock high.....







Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2007)

So why did you move to the UK?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2007)

To live with my girlfriend, now ex.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 22, 2007)

That sucks...


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 22, 2007)

You've missed the best pilot with swedish roots Buzz Buerling  I pretty sure he was swede


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2007)

Doh!


----------



## mkloby (Mar 23, 2007)

Fled your nation for a woman...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah, but was she good looking?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2007)

That sucks, sorry to hear that.


----------

